# USB flashdrive non-root permission



## mikeTV (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm new to FreeBSD, I am using the i386 version and xfce interface. At the moment I'm trying to use a USB flashdrive formatted as FAT32 to copy over some .cpp files from my Windows 8 system.

With root I am able to mount the USB flashdrive , copy files, all that good stuff... But logged in as a user I have no access, I plug in the flashdrive a pop-up window reads: 

```
DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
```

I have performed all the steps from the "usb storage" section of the handbook using sudo. I guess the only thing noticeable was that I had to create my own local devfs.rules. Is there not a preexisting one after installation?

EDIT: I just noticed another thread similar to this one, though I'm not exactly sure if it's the same issue... also i don't know how to delete a thread on here.  :q


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 12, 2014)

From notes that I made some time ago :-

Put vfs.usermount=1 into /etc/sysctl.conf
or
change this line weak_mountd_authentication="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## mikeTV (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I put 
	
	



```
weak_mountd_authentication="yes"
```
 into rc.conf and lost the ability to mount as root. I just commented out the code for now.

Tell me something, is it absolutely necessary to edit /etc/fstab to get the USB stock to mount as user? Seems there was no editing needed when I was able to plug&play as root.


----------

